# Putting tips?



## billz015 (Apr 25, 2006)

I doubt a beginner hasn't asked for putting tips on this board before, but earlier today I played my first real game and well I pretty much was 20 over par because of putting. I won't go into detail, but it was pretty bad.

So any putting tips?


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

watch your breathing - keep it slow and steady and don't start to pant from the heat or from nerves!


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

Make sure you aren't smacking the ball too hard with the putter. It has to have a gentle contact with the ball.

Also, this may sound a little strange, but I found my putting was a little better after I played some miniature golf with my kids. After all, isn't that all about putting accurately?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm 20 over par almost every time I play (well, maybe not quite that much, but it's not unusual for me to be close to that on occasion). I also play mini golf as a way of practicing my putting and use one of those stupid little putting things, but although I think they help, it's just not the same as putting on a real green.

I think there are a million putting tips, starting from the basics to fixing individual problems with putting that you consistently have, but one of the best places I've found for help is a website called Dr. Putt (dumb, I know, but he's got a lot of info there). He's trying to sell an ebook, but if you get past that, there is a good Q&A section where people ask for help with specific putting problems. Also has a newsletter, but I haven't tried that to see if it's any use.

Here's the URL. Let me know if it helps. http://www.drputt.com/index.html


----------

